# Digitally signing emails with gpg in Thunderbird [SOLVED]

## audiodef

Couldn't decide if this should be here, Desktop Environments, or OTW.

I recently emerged gpg and created a key. So far, so good. But I now need to use that key to digitally sign emails. I don't see how to do this, even after looking around. Everything online talks about enigmail, but that's gone in favor of that functionality integrated into Thunderbird. I have version 17.0. I'd appreciate any advice.

----------

## Princess Nell

You're looking for the enigmail addon, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/enigmail/.

----------

## audiodef

I thought I'd deleted this post, as I'd finally figured that out, but thank you.   :Smile: 

----------

